# Stop snow on Trail Camera



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone have any tips or DIY solution's in preventing snow build up on the camera lens on your trail camera? I live in the snow belt and it has been snowing like crazy. This is my first year using one during winter and the front lens is getting covered with snow. I did see a company makes a visor that straps over the top of the camera, but I would try to find another solution rather than spending money.

Thanks


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Try cutting Milk Jugs to create a Snow Shield.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

That is a brilliant idea and cost effective too. The exact reason I posted this question on here. Thank you for your ingenuity.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Good tip!!


----------

